# cleaning engine on c4



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi can anyone advise please got a citroen c4 with a dirty engine. What parts should i cover over before i wash it. Ive got auto glym engine & machine cleaner.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

What engine is fitted to the car?

Carl


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

1.6 petrol


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Had a little go today


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Not sure why its posting 2 of each photo


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Good job on the engine bay cleanup - C4 engine bays can get very mucky due to how the grill sucks in spray when driving in the wet. 

Also - you are missing an engine cover - should have a large black plastic cover above the washer bottle and coolant tanks. Makes the engine bay look a lot tidier when in place.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks dude was pretty much straight forward. 

I was not aware that there was one on there. I've googled for a image and I'll pick one up on weekend 👍


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

c4 loeb said:


> Thanks dude was pretty much straight forward.
> 
> I was not aware that there was one on there. I've googled for a image and I'll pick one up on weekend 👍


Unfortunately, they need to be removed to get access to the pollen filter slot, and garages have a habit of not bothering to refit them afterwards.


----------

